# JTF 2 physical fitness-training program



## RetiredRoyal (29 Jun 2007)

Is this doc public or only available for hand delivery from the PSP offices?


----------



## MJP (29 Jun 2007)

I've never seen it online and PSP really guards them now.   Guys usually needed an email/letter from the PSO to get one out here in Edmonton.


----------



## Greymatters (4 Jul 2007)

There is a link on this here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13528.0;all

or

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=18593&page=3

or 

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=494289&referrerid=54892

or even here!  

http://www.druzhina.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?t=113

this page even has a photocopy of the form!   

http://www.druzhina.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331

If it's supposed to be a secret, its not a very well kept one...


----------



## RetiredRoyal (4 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the info. They should probably change the name of the document from "JTF2 Pre-selection Physical Fitness Training Program" to "Top Secret, probably won't give it to you if you ask" publication.

Which also makes this quote from CANFORGEN 102/98 ADM(HR-MIL) 066 060952Z Oct 98 sound less sincere than it was probably intended.:

"With this in mind it is urged that any interest in volunteering for svc with JTF 2 be supported to the fullest extent possible."


----------



## Greymatters (4 Jul 2007)

Usually the fault behind this kind of action is a misinterpretation of what is 'restricted' (confidential, secret or whatever), or that certain people use control over access to information as a form of personal power.  In this case it might just be a PSO with a limited number of pamphlets, or cant figure out how to run the photocopier, or thats just how they were told to control the information.


----------



## Rowshambow (5 Jul 2007)

I am in Edmonton, and if anyone wants one let me know, I know where thier are boxes of them, from what I remember they were supposed to be handed out as a fitness manual for all members.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (24 Jul 2007)

I tried to obtain one recently from a JTF openhouse and they are indeed restricted to members with an application already in the system. Although im sure others have gotten ahold of them.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Jul 2007)

Here's a copy and paste from the official JTF-2 webpage:

Physical Fitness Standards

The minimum standards for employment with JTF2 are as follows:
Cat A - SOA

    * 1.5 mile run - 9 min 45 sec or less
    * Push ups (no rest stops) - min 40
    * Sit-ups (1 minute) - min 40
    * Over hand, straight arm pull-ups - min 5
    * Bench press from chest to full arm extension - 1 press min 65 KG
    * CF Swim Test

Cat B - Specialists

    * 1.5 mile run - 11 min or less
    * Push ups (no rest stops) - min 40
    * Sit-ups (1 minute) - min 40
    * Over hand, straight arm pull-ups - min 5
    * Bench press from chest to full arm extension - 1 press min 65 KG

Note: The members must exert maximum effort during every exercise. Candidates must achieve a minimum score of 75 Pts. _*A JTF 2 physical fitness-training program has been developed and is available at PSP offices.*_
Cat B - Support Personnel

    * Successful completion of CF EXPRESS, however, exempt is preferred.

The JTF-2 webpage is here:

http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/en/about_e.asp


----------

